# أسئله مهمه بخصوص الاجهزه الطبيه والرد عليها



## الالكتروني (21 فبراير 2009)

بســم الله الـرحمــن الرحيــم

يسئل أحد الزملاء بعض الاسلئله بخصوص الاجهزه الطبيه
وقمت بالاجابه عليها في اكثر من منتدي ولكي تعم الفائده اطر الاسئله والاجوبه هنا

وتم الايجاب عليها في اختصار ومن اديه اي معلومات اضافيه يتفضل من الاخوه المهندسين ذوي الخبره

هذه ااسئله طرها اعضاء بمنتديات وقمت بالاجابه عليها 

باسم الالكتروني و mazeez
ما هى انواع واقسام الاجهزه الطبيه ?

ماهى اكثر الانواع والاقسام المرتبطه بالالكترونيات ?
هل هناك تاثير من بعض هذه الاجهزه على صحه من يقوم بالصيانه لها ?

ذكر اكثر الاجهزه ضررا على صحه من يقوم بصيانتها ان وجد 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الرد علي الاسئله

انواع واقسام الاجهزه الطبيه :
يوجد عده أقسام مثل : قسم الاشعه وتشمل اشعه اكس والرنين المغناطيسي MRI بجمبع انواعهم
قسم خاص بوحدات الغسيل الكلوي
قسم خاص بالتحاليل
قسم خاص بشبكات الغازات والتخدير
قسم خاص بالعنايه المركزه وتشمل عده اجهزه مثل جهاز التنفس الصناعي وجهاز رسم القلب والمخ monitor واجهزه ضخ المحاليل
اجهزه التصوير بواسطه الموجات الفروق صوتيه السونار
قسم خاص بالعلاج الطبيعي
اجهزه المناظير endoscopy
اجهزه الاسنان dental unite
قسم التعقيم ومن أهم الاقسام sterilization ويشملاجهزه التنظيف والتطهير والتعقيم autoclave بانوعها

السؤال الثاني معظم الاجهزه مرتبطه بالالكترونيات والبرمجه مع اجزاء ميكانيكيه 

مثلا جهاز رسم القلب عباره عن مجموعه من الفلاتر والمكبرات تاخذ اشاره المخ وتكبرها وتتم معاجتها وعرضها علي الشاشه او تحويلها الي اي صوره هذا الجهاز كله اللكتروني


السؤال الثالث بالطبع توجد اخطار كبيره عند استخدام وصيانه بعض الاجهزه

اخطرها اجهزه الاشعه X-ray لان اشعه X خطره جدا جدا والتعرض لجرعات كبيره منها تسبب سرطانات علي المدي الطويل وتشوه في الشفرات الوراثيه DNA وبالتالي يوجد كارت يحمله لكي يقيس Dose اي الجرعه التي يتعرض لها يوميا حتي اذا بلغ مرحله الخطر ترك هذا المجال

توجد اجهزه اخري خطورتها في انها ملوثه مثل الجهزه التحاليل و اجهزه الغسيل الكلوي واجزاء من قطع وحدات الاسنان واجهزه المناظير فيجب الحظر عند ملامسه الاجزاء الداخليه وتعقيمها


----------



## فواز النابلسي (23 فبراير 2009)

طب ماشي يعني شو بدك شو يعني شو انجزت


----------



## saadali (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا الالكتروني ونريد منك المزيد للفائده


----------



## يحي صيد (25 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الالكتروني (1 مارس 2009)

فواز النابلسي قال:


> طب ماشي يعني شو بدك شو يعني شو انجزت



يعني ايه شو انجزت انا بطرح اسئله والجوبه للافاده

وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## سيلانوس (22 أبريل 2009)

معلومات عن جهاز تخطيط السمع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

شكراااا بارك الله لك


----------

